# Chiggers....Rest Haven



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

MY GOD DO THEY SUCK! Anyway I went out to rest haven on Sunday good fishing in Pond 8, but for the second time I got Chiggers really bad! am I the only one?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

never, i do a lot of hunting at resthaven and spent a summer on kelly's is. did you wear bug spray? good idea with ticks and chiggers around. i am not allergic to poison ivy either though.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

You're not the only one! I won't forget the bug spray next time.

jm


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I got them too. Went to rest haven a couple weeks ago but stopped at a few other places too up there. Wasn't exactly sure where I got them from.....till now. Had/have about 10 bites from the my waist down. After better than 2 weeks they are finally starting to go away. OMG THE ITCH!!!!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

One way to kiil them Quick even though it smarts a little is touch the the welt with a lit cigarette.[I said it smarts a little]One more thing that works is to take the little scab off of the bite and cover the area with some of mamas fingernail polish.Yeah this amarts a little too.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

The easy less painful way to treat Chigger bites is to put some clear finger nail polish on them. It will stop the itching.

LoweBoat


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

ERIE REBEL said:


> One way to kiil them Quick even though it smarts a little is touch the the welt with a lit cigarette.[I said it smarts a little]One more thing that works is to take the little scab off of the bite and cover the area with some of mamas fingernail polish.Yeah this amarts a little too.


Note to self.....never let Larry to any Doctoring on me.LOL


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

LoweBoat said:


> The easy less painful way to treat Chigger bites is to put some clear finger nail polish on them. It will stop the itching.
> 
> LoweBoat


I use pink gives me a little color and the girls like it


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Ya I forgot the Bug spray at home knowing damn well I got them there the first time but I was like I'm only going to fish a few spots and not walk all the way around pond 8. At least this time I have less than 20 the first time I got a good 60-100 no joke!


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Randy,Tell you what I'll do just for you..I will only charge you half price for a minor little burn.Hell I won't even look!!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Tying your pantslegs around your leg or boot really snug and spraying around the edge with deet will keep those buggers out. When its not too hot I go a step further and tuck my shirt in , that helps. Yall probably already know that but just in case someone dont.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

By the time you know you have chiggers, they're alreay dead or gone (can't remember which). There's nothing you can do to "treat" them, other than help the itching.


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> Tying your pantslegs around your leg or boot really snug and spraying around the edge with deet will keep those buggers out. When its not too hot I go a step further and tuck my shirt in , that helps. Yall probably already know that but just in case someone dont.



This won't always work? When I was in the Army in Texas we would go out for training and I got them really bad during one exercise, and I was locked up pant's tucked in boots, shirt tucked in and still got them my body looked like a chigger road map.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

When i go out to the Darby Bends i get them. I dont bother with the bug spray. I just deal with the bugs. Bites dont really bother me. But they drive my dad nuts.

their (Chiggers) little bugs that dig into your skin, spit into your skin to make the tissue liquid and then drink it, they fill up, fall out and lay eggs.


----------



## BigJohn (Apr 14, 2004)

I have used the fingernail polish remedy before as well. I used to help at a 4H camp and several of the boys came down with them. You should have seen some of the colors the girls came up with to treat the guys. It was pretty cool.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

yep, youre right shadowolf....but it depends on just how much exposure to them you get while in the bushes or woods. For a fishing trip or just hiking thru the woods tying around your legs and tucking your shirt in with deet at the seams is usually enough but they can still get in sleeve and neck holes in shirts, I would use the deet pretty heavily on the top half. If you do some really serious time in the woods and have a lot of exposure they may still find a way in eventually.


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

i fished pond 8 and 10 back in June, and a couple days later, i had around 30 GIANT welts (quarter sized) all over my back, and upper legs, and a few on my ankles... and i loaded up with sportsamns insect repellent with 40% deet... itched liked hell and i would have to put hydrocortizone cream (anti- itch cream) on them to get them to stop. I too had them for about 2 weeks... 

Ryan


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Well this sucks I really liked rest haven I did well there the two times I went but the Chiggers will keep me away for a long time lol....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

the best way to git r done fast is take a bath in clorox water! make sure u keep the spot they are under water most of the time. DONT SIT IN THE GRASS!


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Erie Rebel-I hear trepanning the skull and a little bloodletting works also.

   

Jim


----------



## wallin (Aug 5, 2007)

Rubbing alcohol-I have always used it since a kid. Pour it on a wash cloth and wash area with it, and then do it again and it will kill the little buggers. Old southern Indiana family secret-LOL
Tom


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This past weekend I spent some time in high grasses, in shorts. I have suffered greatly in the past few days with both chiggers and poison ivy. It has turned the corner to relief with a cream from the doctors office. If you got it bad just go the the doctor. I believe he told me the cream contained steriods, so I will stay out of professional sports for the next month or so, ha.


----------



## Eagle 1 (Jul 13, 2004)

You can get medicine from the Pharmacist that helps stop the itching that is especially for chiggers. I got my at Kroger.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Before anyone hurts themselves with one of these home remedies... By the time you feel the itching the chigger is usually long gone. Just treat the itch with calamine, or a creme like cortizol.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_mite


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

SConner, I mentioned that as well. Apparently no one believes it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I got the dam things cutting my grass today ,,,put pink nail polish on them


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is also a good product called ChiggerEX...it works great to stop the itch.
The Chiggers are really long gone by the time you itch.
You are actually suffering from an allergic reaction to the Chigger's saliva at the site of the bite.
Kinda sick huh?


----------

